# E46 Sedan Door Panel Removal



## mlomker (Sep 14, 2004)

I searched the `net last night and really couldn't find any information on sedan door panel removal--there was a couple sites that showed the coupe. It took me a while to figure out that you have to pry off the wood trim piece to get to the two hex-head screws underneath. I was afraid of breaking it but it turns out that it just pops off without a problem.

You don't really need a door-removal tool--I wrapped a large screwdriver in a towel and pried in the lower-left corner. Once you pop the corner you can pull it up by hand. The driver-side door requires you to pry out the mirror adjuster to get at the screw underneath it. Another thing to be careful of is forcing the white piece that snaps in behind the door handle--if you manipulate it at the correct angle then it'll come off...I used too much force and snapped the little latch piece. Oh, well.


----------

